
Ask HN: How does Uponit bypass adblocking? - hajiang
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;uponit.com&#x2F;faq&#x2F;#toggle-id-9<p>They are somehow able to send data from the client back to their servers in an undetectable secure way that adblockers can&#x27;t detect. It looks like the team behind it is from &quot;Israel elite intelligence units&quot;.
======
zb3
Do you know any site that uses their technology? Any example could help
revealing their method.

EDIT: They seem to use WebRTC [0], but the claim that adblockers can't detect
this is absurd.

[0]
[https://github.com/AdguardTeam/AdguardFilters/issues/4668](https://github.com/AdguardTeam/AdguardFilters/issues/4668)

------
pwg
Seems to work fine with all javascript turned off (NoScript in default deny
mode). So, best guess, some bit of Javascript is the culprit.

